# TRP Waiting Times



## Roisin1212 (Sep 10, 2014)

Has anyone applied for a temporary residence permit since VFS has taken over and gotten theirs back yet? I applied in July and am still waiting. Just wanted to see if anyone has had any success yet or if home affairs is still working on the backlog.


----------



## capetonian101 (Jun 2, 2014)

My wife have applied on the 17th of july for her work endorsement on her TRP but till today nothing.Doesnt even help to call the help line because no one can or will give you any update.
Its really frustrating to say the least


----------



## Roisin1212 (Sep 10, 2014)

I managed to get an answer from someone today. He said that they do the permits based on their types and in groups. So all permanents are done together, critical skills etc. He said I must check again on Friday but that was as much as I got. He did say they are taking around 9-10 weeks rather than 4-6.


----------



## Audrey2 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Roisin, 

Afraid that I applied for mine in March as it was expiring in May - this was a complete new 'change of status' application as I've since gotten married to my 'local' Hubby since getting my original permit. It has obviously since expired and despite daily calls, there has been no update...6 months later. 

It has been escalated about 4 times in the last 4 weeks but still no progress. Having tried a number of different angles (am getting desperate given the change in law in terms of being 'undesirable' if I leave the country) I've been given a few different individuals to follow up with but they're either not answering, replying or can't help. Latest is that they escalated mine again today and asked me to call back next Tuesday.

I'm afraid that I think you'll just have to sit tight and it's a case of you'll see it when you see it. 

Good luck! 

(insert crossed fingers here :fingerscrossed:...I imagine that particular icon gets a lot of use on this forum!)


----------



## irishexpat (May 25, 2011)

I'm not convinced that "escalated" means anything other than "please get off the phone". My current TRP expires in two days, I only got it two years ago by flying to Ireland and getting the embassy to do it - not an option now. That flight was taken after 18 months of "escalation" while waiting for my TRP to be granted.
If you are not one of the lucky ones to get it granted within three months, it's time to get a law firm involved. It will cost, but they seem to get results. I'm bracing to do just that soon.


----------



## Audrey2 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks IrishExpat, I fear you're right. I also got my original one through the embassy in Dublin which was a dream but I've had it endorsed for work twice since moving so this is my 3rd time dealing with HA. Sigh. 
I've already contacted one firm but it sounded like they were going to do hassle every day, which is what I'm already doing. Any recommendations? 
Good luck with yours - hopefully we won't have to leave the country any time soon!


----------



## ameenmca (May 1, 2013)

Hello Roisin.

You are after me  I applied in April at DHA Capetown. My application was approved from Head Office and sent to Capetown on 9th June and since then I am just waiting... waiting... waiting.... and waiting....


----------



## irishexpat (May 25, 2011)

Ameenmca, now THAT sounds like something a call to the presidential hotline or minister's office might sort out.

Audrey, I've not used a legal firm myself yet and so can't really recommend any - there are two firms that seem to be constantly in the news.
Legalman I think works for one and might be happy to tell you what their track record is in these things.


----------



## Liangtroy (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm awaiting the newly-required recommendation letter from the department of labour. I submitted the application through a immigration law firm to the DOL in July and have got any update since then. Sign~


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, visas are coming out and yes, they are taking around 3 months (if application done in SA). If abroad, we've seen anything from 3 days to 6 weeks.


----------



## capetonian101 (Jun 2, 2014)

Already 13weeks from day of application for my wife's work endorsement.no at vfs or dha can tell us whats going on.got to love it


----------



## Roisin1212 (Sep 10, 2014)

capetonian101 said:


> Already 13weeks from day of application for my wife's work endorsement.no at vfs or dha can tell us whats going on.got to love it


I have now been waiting for 14 weeks. Just keep being told to check again next week as home affairs are working on it! Getting ridiculous now!


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Well, Im on my 30th week folks...beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Liangtroy (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi guys,

I'm on my 13th weeks as well since I got the receipt from the DOL. The DOL officers made an on-site inspection at my prospective employer'a office last Thursday. Does anyone know how long will it take to get the final DOL report and the recommendation letter after the inspection? 

Did the DOL officer make the inspection yet in your cases?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Probably another month or so. Please keep us posted.


----------

